# extract zip file on server

## sadegh

i want extract zip file on ftp 

pleaze answer simple BECAUSE i'm not learning english enough

thanks

----------

## malern

There's no standard method for unzipping a file via FTP.

If you have shell/ssh access you can use app-arch/unzip

----------

